# Hitching across Iowa



## PunkWithOuttaSafetyPin (Sep 2, 2018)

Trying to get from Dubuque to Sioux City to play a gig. Anyone have experience hitching in this state?


----------



## Laundromatt (Sep 2, 2018)

PunkWithOuttaSafetyPin said:


> Trying to get from Dubuque to Sioux City to play a gig. Anyone have experience hitching in this state?


I've never hitched through Iowa but it shouldn't be that bad to get to your destination, I think. Just have your instruments next to you or jam out while you're hitching. That would probably help you get rides.


----------



## PunkWithOuttaSafetyPin (Sep 2, 2018)

Thinking about it, it may help if I learn some Jesus tunes on my guitar. I've done my fair share of hitching around but mainly on the west coast, where its kinda a legitimate form of transportation. Just checking to see if there's anything i should be aware of here.


----------



## RottonCotton (Sep 2, 2018)

PunkWithOuttaSafetyPin said:


> Thinking about it, it may help if I learn some Jesus tunes on my guitar. I've done my fair share of hitching around but mainly on the west coast, where its kinda a legitimate form of transportation. Just checking to see if there's anything i should be aware of here.


You can get to LaSalle and hitch off the westbound ramp . Or you can sit at the truck stop ( flying j) and dry spange drivers as they come out and ask for ride ( never ask on way in) .


----------

